

GitHub Sucks (2010) - timr
http://rants.arantius.com/github-sucks

======
richo
Much of this is invalid.

Github flavoured markdown works everywhere (that I can think of) Notifications
have recieved a much needed revamp.

Not saying none of this is relevant but posting it right now just seems like a
petty cashgrab for karma :/

------
TheHippo
Not right. You can get access of the wiki of your repository. As a git
repository! How much "history" does he want?

------
citricsquid
Note: 2010 (2 and a half years ago, the listed issues all appear to be
resolved)

~~~
timr
They're absolutely _not_ all resolved. Many of these (e.g. issues are still
tag-only; notifications are still so noisy that they're useless; search is
useless) are still daily pain points.

If anything, this post underlines exactly how little has changed on GitHub in
the past 2 years. There are plenty of shiny toys, but the fundamental tools
are being neglected.

